

Real world contradicts right-wing tax theories - radmuzom
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/12/laffer-curve-taxcutshikeseconomics.html

======
kazinator
More taxes may mean that some region "does better" than one with lower taxes,
but perhaps that's only because those who are saddled with the taxes work
harder, similarly to how a cooled engine ("taxed" of heat, you see) can
produce more power.

There is also the tax theory that if you're a member of the working class,
taxes impoverish you. They keep you working for more years, more weeks out of
the year, and so on. If you want people to struggle to be productive, it helps
to rob them.

That is, if people could work almost purely for themselves, it is conceivable
that they would work less. They would satisfy just their own needs, and let
the leeches fall by the wayside. So, of course, the overall economic output
would be lower!

If you're poor, high taxes for everyone else are good for you. If you're so
rich that you don't know how rich you are, you probably don't care so much
because, after tax, you're still so rich that you don't know how rich you are,
even though you paid a king's ransom in absolute terms.

It's the people in the middle that bear the stress.

